# Good News for Sophie-Jefferson County-Mt. Vernon, IL



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news! I was afraid she got lost in the shuffle!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news! Good luck Sophie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie..*

I e-mailed all of the volunteers at Jefferson County Shelter in Mt. Vernon, IL, and asked that they pls. e-mail me when Sophie is picked up today!

Thank you to so MANY that have cared for her!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank YOU for being so persistent with this. Way to go!

Hopefully, Sophie will be out of there soon! She's such a cute little girl!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think they are working on trying to get transport and confirm which rescue... but they got her held


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robbinsegg26*

Robbinsegg26:


Msg. from Robbinsegg26:
Guys they are working on getting Sophie out but no one knew that she had a littermate in the same pen with her. I heard that today. I have emailed the shelter asking for a picture and spoke to someone on the phone... 

*Its a black male with a white streak on his chest... from convresation he looks just like sophie only hes black... they are both in pen 19. Will post a picture as soon as I get one...*
Great Work, Robbinsegg:

I* didn't know Sophie had a littermate either. That means his picture was never posted so he had no chance of rescue.

I really hope the GOlden Ret. Rescue can rescue them both.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie and Kennel mate.*

Dirk's fund is taking Sophie, but she had a kennel mate, a litter mate,
Black Dog with White on his chest, but they cannot take him.

This dog may be him, but it is saying this is a girl dog. Beautiful Dog.
Possibly a Flat Coated Retriever.

Can anybody help CJ???

CJ-URGENT!
Dog


Petfinder PetNotes



Jefferson County Animal Control
Mt. Vernon, Il

[email protected] 


Retriever,Border Collie Mix

Size: Medium
Age: Young
Gender: Female
ID: 

Notes: CJ is a wonderful young dog maybe 9 mos at the most. CJ was a stray but I have gotten to know her and just love the energy in this dog. She is a tad bit submissive but I think she is very intelligent and would be easy to teach. She listens to what you say and only wants to please. She looks at you with lots of love. CJ has lots of white on her chest and is beautiful when you meet her in person and you will feel the love coming out of her, that she desperately wants to share with someone. Please if you are interested in the great dog please email ASAP. We are full and cannot hold dogs very long. We are receiving many animals daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these animals.

If you are wanting a WEEKEND OR EVENING responses please email: [email protected] or [email protected]

Adoption Fee: $60.00 - fully refunded to you once you neuter, rabie, and microchip.
Adoption Hours: Mon-Fri 10:30A-4:45P
Phone Hours: Mon-Fri 8:30A-4:45P
(618)244-8024 Ask for Ruth.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who have you contacted Karen? I can't remember, but are there also Aussies in solid colors with markings?

I can't do any searching. It appears I can't get to Google.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Something for everyone who is trying to help out rescues,When someone post an animal in need , in a high kill shelter , they need to do 1 of 2 things, they need contact rescues in that area and find out if they have been notified and if not then we go to step 2.


If your going to post in the forum, that there is a dog listed as urgent, that is fine, BUT if someone mentions there working on it and have been in contact with people , everyone else needs to stand by. It then becomes there responsibility to ask for help.

Donna started working on this last night and worked through the night , Monica and Ruth contacted Donna at 5 am and said they would be more than happy to pull Sophie and give Donna some time to work on saving her.Donna had Lil post this on the forum this morning. Donna also contacted me and we went to work on trying to pull Sophie and find her a temp place to stay. IN the mean time, other people contacted the rescue and with that came total miscommunication. With that communication came total confusion and because of that confusion as I write this we are not sure if Sophie is going to be pulled. We are still working on this , SO PLEASE DONT ANYONE ELSE CALL OR E-MAIL THE SHELTER.
__________________


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I understand what you are saying Mary. However, it's hard to know if a dog is being worked on in some cases unless people post. 

When I posted the thread about the Newf on chatevo, andreagold replied that a newf rescue was going to get her and then Dirk's went and got her, which is fantastic, but I had no idea Dirk's even covered that area. I don't know, I just think the main thing is that Sophie and Amy are both safe tonight.

These dogs are lucky efforts were duplicated..I feel bad for the dogs who have no effort put toward them. Everyone is just doing the best they can.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Christi, go back and read Mary's last paragraph about Sophie. I sure hope by morning this is all cleared up. Thankfully, they are still working on it.

"With that communication came total confusion and because of that confusion as I write this we are not sure if Sophie is going to be pulled. We are still working on this , SO PLEASE DONT ANYONE ELSE CALL OR E-MAIL THE SHELTER."


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> I understand what you are saying Mary. However, it's hard to know if a dog is being worked on in some cases unless people post.
> 
> When I posted the thread about the Newf on chatevo, andreagold replied that a newf rescue was going to get her and then Dirk's went and got her, which is fantastic, but I had no idea Dirk's even covered that area. I don't know, I just think the main thing is that Sophie and Amy are both safe tonight.
> 
> These dogs are lucky efforts were duplicated..I feel bad for the dogs who have no effort put toward them. Everyone is just doing the best they can.


Christi, The Shelter contacted us about Amy because they hadnt heard from ANYONE...... and they knew we had taken in Newfis in the past...... As soon as I was told about this, I phone Donna to post it.. as i was busy adoption day.....and from what i was told as of today the director of the shelter and Amy's foster mom still hasnt heard from anyone but us... regrading Amy.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Christi, The Shelter contacted us about Amy because they hadnt heard from ANYONE...... and they knew we had taken in Newfis in the past...... As soon as I was told about this, I phone Donna to post it.. as i was busy adoption day.....and from what i was told as of today the director of the shelter and Amy's foster mom still hasnt heard from anyone but us... regrading Amy.


Mary, I'm just glad she's safe. I only replied because it sounded from your post like you were upset that more than one rescue was attempting to get her. When I cross-posted Amy on here, I had no idea Dirk's was going to get her. Had I known, I would not have posted on here, too. 

None of this matters anyway, the important thing TRULY is that she is safe, that's it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Christi, go back and read Mary's last paragraph about Sophie. I sure hope by morning this is all cleared up. Thankfully, they are still working on it.
> 
> "With that communication came total confusion and because of that confusion as I write this we are not sure if Sophie is going to be pulled. We are still working on this , SO PLEASE DONT ANYONE ELSE CALL OR E-MAIL THE SHELTER."


Thank you Kim. This is what I am sure Mary was referring to. It was not rescue versus rescue. It was today, that some people kept calling the shelter to say someone was getting Sophie. When Jean from Dirks called them to tell them she was coming, she was told another rescue was coming to get Amy and Sophie. So there was the confusion. When Ruth called me back to see who was taking the two dogs, I told her Dirks was. And was taking only two as far as I knew.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry there was so much confusion. It would have been awful if this didn't work out.

Thanks to you, Mary, and Dirks, and I'm sure a few others, Amy and Sophie are safe. Thank you for not giving up!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just want to say that you guys all amaze me.....with the work you do. It's awesome to see this stuff come together....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Mary, I'm just glad she's safe. I only replied because it sounded from your post like you were upset that more than one rescue was attempting to get her. When I cross-posted Amy on here, I had no idea Dirk's was going to get her. Had I known, I would not have posted on here, too.


Yep, that's the same impression I've gotten.

The problem is that many forums and many people will pick up on a Petfinder dog when they're looking for/at certain breeds.

They will post in different places all over the net (there are plenty of breed-specific forums - in fact, many forums for each breed). Many rescues may step up and try to rescue the same dog.

The point is that one rescue will get the dog. Yes, there may be confusion, but I'm sure that whomever made first contact, and gave their information to the shelter, would get the dog(s).

What interests me is a point that someone here skirted. If the rescue isn't a breed specific club rescue, and is an all breed rescue, why not help a different dog at that shelter, if the dog they went to get has already gone to another rescue? I'm sure there are plenty that need help. 

Anyway....I'm very happy that Sophie is out. And just for the record, I never called or emailed....I let the rescues that were notified (and apparently there were many called upon from many sources), do their thing.

Everyone did a great job with these two girls. I'm very happy and satisfied that they've gotten help from very good, caring people. 

Please keep us posted as to how they're doing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy and Sophie..*

Thank God for all the people on this forum and others who worked so hard to save Amy and Sophie.

Thank you to Dirk's Fund!

Ardeagold you said you saw Amy's plea posted on another forum, but I'm glad that I saw Sophie and posted her on both Golden Retriever forums!:bowl:


----------

